# Anyone have a nice FMC answer sheet template?



## shelley (Jul 31, 2010)

I remember Lucas made an FMC answer sheet that we've used in the past, but I'm having trouble finding it online (if it is even available online) and he doesn't seem to be responding to email. Competition organizers, if you've run FMC, do you have a nice template for displaying the scramble and spaces to write solution moves?


----------



## Arthur_Adams (Jul 31, 2010)

Hmm... at one point I had some iPhone scans of FMC answer sheets from Lucas from the last SF competition which might help (not any actual templates though). If I find them on this computer I'll let you know.


----------

